# RCI Points for Deposit



## Becky (Apr 8, 2006)

How do you find out if your resort qualifies for points for deposit? It is not in RCI points, but when I called the office I was unable to find out. It is Blue Ridge Village in Banner Elk, NC now managed by Fairfield.

Thanks,
Becky


----------



## Dustijam (Apr 8, 2006)

Any RCI week may be deposited into the RCI Points for Deposit.  You just need to check the RCI grid to see what the week is worth.  Here is the link:

http://www.rci.com/GPN/CDA/Common/pdf/RCI_ExGridsUpdate1.pdf


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 8, 2006)

Actually, that's not technically correct.  Any RCI week that is NOT an RCI Point resort can be used for Points for Deposit unless RCI has excluded that resort from participation.  There is one resort that is mentioned in these forums who name escapes me for the moment.


----------



## Dustijam (Apr 8, 2006)

BocaBum99 said:
			
		

> Actually, that's not technically correct.  Any RCI week that is NOT an RCI Point resort can be used for Points for Deposit unless RCI has excluded that resort from participation.  There is one resort that is mentioned in these forums who name escapes me for the moment.



Well thank goodness for that clarification...

GEEZ TINA!  You really think she is trying to deposit a points resort into a Points for Deposit?   BB, were you the smart kid in class who always had his hand up?  (I tried to put one of those silly a** smiley faces here, but it would not work.  Suffice it to say I am yanking hard on your chain)


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 8, 2006)

*What Timeshare Company Was It That Forbade Points For Deposit?*

Weren't there some TUG discussions a few months back about some restrictive timeshare chain out there somewhere that for some unexplained oddball reason does not allow _Points For Deposit_ at their RCI Weeks resorts? 

I don't remember which timeshare company it is that imposes that restriction, & I still can't understand what justification there can be for not allowing owners to do whatever they want with their weeks -- use'm, rent'm out, deposit'm for weeks-exchange, or do _Points For Deposit_ with'm. 

As long as the owners pay all the annual fees owed to the resort, it should be _mox nix_ to the resort what happens to the owners' paid-for weeks. 

Right? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


----------



## JeffV (Apr 8, 2006)

I think it was a Silverleaf resort that refused to do PFD.


----------



## brucecz (Apr 8, 2006)

I think you are correct and it may have been in Branson if I remembered correctly.Or was it in Texas?

I think that the post was in the BBS US Central a few months back.

Bruce 



			
				JeffV said:
			
		

> I think it was a Silverleaf resort that refused to do PFD.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 8, 2006)

Dustijam said:
			
		

> BB, were you the smart kid in class who always had his hand up?  (I tried to put one of those silly a** smiley faces here, but it would not work.  Suffice it to say I am yanking hard on your chain)



Actually, I was always in trouble.  I was the kid that pulled the fire alarm in 1st grade on a dare by my friend.

And, I was one of the 3 kids who got marble month cancelled in 4th grade because we created marble games that were construed as gambling.  We were caught when in the middle of the month just about every 4th grader had a marble game at recess.

I almost got kicked out of college in my freshman year, but that is a story for another time.


----------



## Pit (Apr 8, 2006)

Yep. It was Silverleaf. Here is the thread.


----------



## Dustijam (Apr 8, 2006)

BocaBum99 said:
			
		

> I almost got kicked out of college in my freshman year, but that is a story for another time.



Stuff we used to do you could go to jail for now, right?!

That is also the first I heard about Silverleaf.  Always has to be one, just to confuse folks even more about RCI points.


----------



## 30murray (Apr 9, 2006)

I say AMEN to that


----------



## dcmoony (Apr 10, 2006)

Yes you all are correct it is Silverleaf. I own at Silverleaf and also a points resort. When I tried to do PFD I was shot down. Spent many hours calling RCI and Silverleaf. Got up as high as the presidents son face to face. His take on it was they felt RCI is short changing the condo owners. Silverleaf does not like the fact that RCI can raise or lower points at any time they want. Lip service was what I got out of it. While talking to him I realized he knows nothing about RCI points. Silverleaf thinks that they are totaly exempt from the RCI points due to they will not allow PFD. Now I do like going to Silverleaf resorts. Not fancy but clean and family oriantated. So I find it is now a plus to me that they are not in the points Program. We do some last minute points exchanges into them and get in for 6000 to 8500 points for the week. Now we have even got into the presidentail units that have the washer/dryer in them.  By doing this I get 3 weeks out of my points so it really off sets the maint fee. So there is a silver liner in some clouds.


----------

